# how good is intel graphics media accelerator x3100?



## mandar5 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guyz plz let me know how good is above onboard video card on laptops with 256mb shared memory for gaming?thanks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 20, 2008)

Comparable to nvidia 8400. Only thing is lack of dedicated ram. I didn't see much differnece in windows rating, 3dmark or even games between the two.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

G7150 m performs better than this.. But as an overall package c2d+x3100 > 7150+turion x2


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks ppl for info my dad is going to get lappy from his company ,maybe hp 6710 something in 2 months so i have no choice which one to buy i hope i will get to play gears n crysis on it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 20, 2008)

hahahaha forget it... crysis onboard ?? lol


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 26, 2008)

what about gears?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

No way.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 26, 2008)

how is it when Max ram has been alloted to it ?
How is it compared to x3500 ?
How is x3500 compared to 8400GS and 8300GS ?
How is x3100 compared to 7100GS, 7150GS, 7200GS and 7300GS ?
How are they compared to Radeon HD Series 3400(or what ever it is) and 3340 ?

In simple words, how are GMA X3100 and X3500 compared to current similar budget dedicated cards ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how is it when Max ram has been alloted to it ?


Don't expect tremendous improvement in performance just coz you've allotted all the RAM! It doesn't make much difference if the gpu is underpowered.



MetalheadGautham said:


> How is it compared to x3500 ?


Obivously x3500 > x3100



MetalheadGautham said:


> How is x3500 compared to 8400GS and 8300GS ?


x3500 > 8400 > 8300



MetalheadGautham said:


> How is x3100 compared to 7100GS, 7150GS, 7200GS and 7300GS ?


x3500 > 7300



MetalheadGautham said:


> How are they compared to Radeon HD Series 3400(or what ever it is) and 3340 ?


No idea.

In simple words, how are GMA X3100 and X3500 compared to current similar budget dedicated cards ?[/quote]


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 27, 2008)

will gears run on my 7300gt 256mb and 1 gb ddr ram?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 27, 2008)

^^I think it will run in low settings...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

so tell me a few dedicated graphics solutions similar to X3500.


----------

